# Slide, Negative and Photo Scanning in Edmonton, Alberta



## CWAVE (Apr 18, 2011)

Save your family's history for future generations_
Photos, Slides and Negatives won't last...
Scanning will preserve your precious memories_

We an Edmonton based business catering to those who wish to preserve their family memories.

Delving   into your old photos from your family's past can give you a rare   opportunity to time travel to days gone by.  Providing you with a high   scanning resolution of your photos reveals those subtle details long   lost in the limitations of the original media.  Experience these   historic family events like you never have before.  You can further feel   confident that your memories will be forever preserved in digital   format.  The terminal deterioration your analog slides, negatives and   photographs continue to undergo means that in time they will no longer   be retrievable.


Now   is the time to save your precious memories and preserve them for  future  generations.  Furthermore, sharing your families photos will be  easily  accomplished by providing copies of your scanned history to all  of your  family members.  Not only can we preserve these memories for  you, but we  can provide you with all the copies you need for everyone  in your  family.


Edmonton,   Alberta Canada is where you'll find this premium Canadian Slide,   Negative and Photograph scanning company.  All of our scanning is done   in-house.  We believe you will find that we offer the *best quality, best service and best price on the web.  *We   encourage you to review our website, scanned examples of our work, our   pricing and features of the service we offer.  It would be our  pleasure  to serve your scanning needs.


Please visit our website at: 

http://tremoratv.com/


----------

